# 1st of the season



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my calving season officially started yesterday afternoon. Was hoping to be out on grass by now but it's still a little light around here, so I gave them a little snack in the evening and was rewarded with a healthy 70# bull calf the following afternoon!

1 of 2 F1 baldy cows I have and then the rest are registered Herefords. I'm just a part timer, so I am hoping to build up a little bit in the next few years.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Very cool. Luv the pics. Hope your calving season goes well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking calf.

It is always fun to see the calves born healthy, nursing and finding their way.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What would you call the condition score on some of those Herefords?


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure if you're calling them fat or skinny? But I would say most rank in somewhere around 4.5 BCS. The extremely wide one up front is due to calve on Wed. I admit they are a bit skinny in the rear more than I would like, but the grass just isn't there for them to be out on it yet. I have picked up some alfalfa baleage to mix into the older dry hay for calving until I can get them out there. I am basing this mostly off the following from WVU.


----------

